# Problem with Target Disk mode - OSX 10.5 > Windows XP



## malyan (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm having a problem with using TDM with my PC running Windows XP

I start up the TDM, and the PC appears to recognise is as 'UNKNOWN VENDOR AND MODEL IEEE 1394 SPB2 DEVICE (Drive G: )" under the 'safely remove hardware' list, and I do get an icon for 'Removable Disk (G: )'.
However, upon a swift double-click, I get the error message "Please insert a disk into drive G:". 

I have tried installing MacDrive 8, but it still cannot seem to read the drive.
I need to back up data urgently onto my PC for a reformat of my MacBook, and network backup of 80GB data is transferring at a god awful slow rate due to the distance between the macbook, the wireless router and then the wired connection back up to the PC.

I've googled this many a time but every topic stops after MacDrive is mentioned.
I'm running it in trial mode, installed today.

Thanks in advance


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as I know TDM needs harware support in both ends. 
I've never tridt to connect target mode Mac PC.

Your Bes bet is to get cheap FireWire (PPC Macs) or USB (Intel Macs) external disk and use Carbon Copy Cloner (free) or SuperDuper! (free/cheap) to clone your stuff to it.
Then you can boot from your external disk, format your internal disk and clone your stuff back (if you want to) to your internal HD.:up:


----------



## malyan (Jan 21, 2010)

The problem is, i need to format my mac because it has lost the ability to even recognize USB/FW data storage. have tried everything, flash drives, hotswaps, external hard drives, nothing seems to work. i just get the HD green lights come on and then nothing.
Hence the TDM...
I keep trying network backups but it takes so damn long!
I might just find another mac and TDM back up to that, then copy to external from there i guess... =(


----------



## junna (Jan 24, 2010)

You could try to boot from System Installation CD (press C at boot), and then use your external disk utility to make an image of your internal to your external.

After that you can Format your internal and Install a NEW System software.

LatervYou can use a Migration Assistant (in Utilities) to transfer your account and Apps to your new System from that image.

From: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3910


Turn on the computer.
Insert the Mac OS X Install DVD into the optical drive.
Press and hold the "C" key while the computer starts up. The computer will start up using the Mac OS X Install DVD.
If your are using a wireless mouse, a mouse icon should appear asking you to turn the mouse on so that the computer can discover it.
Select a language, then press the right arrow key.
Click the Utilities menu, the choose Disk Utility.


----------

